# Water works, Near Strines/Bradfield. Sheffield.



## zero seven four (Jul 2, 2008)

Water Works, Near Strines/Bradfield. Sheffield.


It began one early July morning.. the sun rose over the skip of 0742 as he awoke, he was looking forward to today. At 8.30am he was in the Internet Cafe (liberation from struggle) seems the owner had ideas of anarchism somewhere, 0742 logged on, now it was more than just a number he had become joined by millions, as the brain dead nation went to work. Here drinking 2 very strong coffees, he was wired and ready to go. A little wander around before meeting time, it was three o' clock as the slavver-bus outlaws got into the jag (the baby seats were in the back of this slavver-mobile), as the tires screeched away, leaving our mark at the closing Rutland (images soon) we drove to S6 as here we were told apocalypse had visted.

Then back home? Well, no we decide to take another wrong route but fuck what is that.. A fucking Water Works - we had got all we had planned for the day. Oh, the art work is Rocket One, see more
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rocket01uk/


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2008)

zero seven four said:


> It began one early July morning.. the sun rose over the skip of 0742 as he awoke, he was looking forward to today. At 8.30am he was in the Internet Cafe (liberation from struggle) seems the owner had ideas of anarchism somewhere, 0742 logged on, now it was more than just a number he had become joined by millions, as the brain dead nation went to work. Here drinking 2 very strong coffees, he was wired and ready to go. A little wander around before meeting time, it was three o' clock as the slavver-bus outlaws got into the jag (the baby seats were in the back of this slavver-mobile), as the tires screeched away, leaving our mark at the closing Rutland (images soon) we drove to S6 as here we were told apocalypse had visted.
> 
> Thornseat Lodge, this was an hard mother to find and it was the gates that gave it to us, following some mad driving about looking at the village tarts in the shop window, priced 22 pence (small) and 33 pence for large, another 3p got you two Beast of Satan, we had them all.



I tried quite hard to decipher this, but I failed and still have no clue what you're on about. Does it have anything to do with the site in question?


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 2, 2008)

Actually these are some nice black and white pictures - but the stuff below kind of detracts from that.


----------



## The Pirate (Jul 2, 2008)

Rockets stuff is cool...


----------



## smileysal (Jul 2, 2008)

I like the pics, especially as they're done in black and white, but the text confuses me, or is that how its meant to be? confusing? oh well, I do like the pics. Nice graf art too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 2, 2008)

zero seven four said:


> It began one early July morning.. the sun rose over the skip of 0742 as he awoke, he was looking forward to today. At 8.30am he was in the Internet Cafe (liberation from struggle) seems the owner had ideas of anarchism somewhere, 0742 logged on, now it was more than just a number he had become joined by millions, as the brain dead nation went to work. Here drinking 2 very strong coffees, he was wired and ready to go. A little wander around before meeting time, it was three o' clock as the slavver-bus outlaws got into the jag (the baby seats were in the back of this slavver-mobile), as the tires screeched away, leaving our mark at the closing Rutland (images soon) we drove to S6 as here we were told apocalypse had visted.
> 
> Then back home? Well, no we decide to take another wrong route but fuck what is that.. A fucking Water Works - we had got all we had planned for the day. Oh, the art work is Rocket One, see more



For the benfit of Krela I shall translate: Italics are 074s. Translation in bold..

_It began one early July morning.. the sun rose over the skip of 0742 as he awoke, he was looking forward to today._ *I was woken up by people going to work.* _At 8.30am he was in the Internet Cafe (liberation from struggle)_ *I don't have a job.* _seems the owner had ideas of anarchism somewhere,_ *The cafe owner was working his tits off *_0742 logged on, now it was more than just a number he had become joined by millions,_ *I'm on the information superhighway, yay!! *_as the brain dead nation went to work._ *Those of us who like to have nice things.* _Here drinking 2 very strong coffees, he was wired and ready to go._ *I had a brew.* _A little wander around before meeting time, it was three o' clock_ *I got there early to sign on.* _as the slavver-bus outlaws got into the jag (the baby seats were in the back of this slavver-mobile), as the tires screeched away, leaving our mark at the closing Rutland (images soon) we drove to S6 as here we were told apocalypse had visted._ *I'm talking shit, but we headed for Sheffield6, it was a mess when we got there.*

_Then back home?_ *The skip beckoned.* _Well, no we decide to take another wrong route but fuck what is that.. _ *We got lost.* _A fucking Water Works -_ *Employed people paid for that.* _we had got all we had planned for the day._*I was tired.. *_Oh, the art work is Rocket One, see more_ *Wtf...*

Hey, hope this helps.

TnM


----------



## zero seven four (Jul 3, 2008)

61.62 bus from Sheffield Interchange (we drove there) so you will have to check bus times, but it will drop you outside. Note it is open all round with houses and a pub plus church are around this place.

So you have to be a little quick and careful but well worth a look round, make a nice home i thought..

Give me a pm if you need more.

Ps.. i think the images say my reply to the negative comments..


----------



## Gibbo (Jul 3, 2008)

zero seven four said:


> 61.62 bus from Sheffield Interchange (we drove there) so you will have to check bus times



So you can pick up a bus from the bus station and drive it yourself? Superb!


----------



## thompski (Jul 3, 2008)

Going back on topic and the whole point of this forum (i.e the location rather then the explorer) those are some nice pictures of an interesting place very colourful, the artwork is amazing too


----------



## The Pirate (Jul 4, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> _Oh, the art work is Rocket One, see more_ *Wtf...*




The grafiti on the walls....is by rocket One... You can see you fickr site here....it really is good artwork in the form of graffiti ...http://www.flickr.com/photos/rocket01uk/ 

Great photos number man !


----------



## maden_2 (Jul 4, 2008)

0742 Explorer in Sandals!


----------



## zero seven four (Jul 5, 2008)

maden_2 said:


> 0742 Explorer in Sandals!



The one The Only, a new film is on it,s way a little more serious and not with those Sandals oh the Sandals.....


----------

